# GARDZ vs. PEEL STOP



## costab06 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking at the entire interior of a 3000 sqft house with seriously peeling paint. There is no history of moisture as far as I know. The walls were originally skim coated, something (it looks like builders flat) was applied, then a semi-gloss top coat. It's all original and 17 years old.

Some sections of the of the walls, primarily on the outside walls, are seriously compromised. I can peel large seconds off fairly easily. Other sections are still adhering very well.

The undeside of a peeling paint chip is a different color than the top coat - this looks like the original primer. The wall underneath is powered. it looks like the skimcoat deteriorated and is separating.

My question is which product to use to seal this up once it's scraped. My initial feeling was GARDZ, but I noticed the PEEL STOP product which I have never used. Once sealed, the walls will get skim coated again and primed and painted.

Thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

costab06 said:


> The undeside of a peeling paint chip is a different color than the top coat - this looks like the original primer. The wall underneath is powered. it looks like the skimcoat deteriorated and is separating.


I am having difficulty visualizing your situation, but this line bothers me. Plaster that has powdered is a sign of moisture, called efflorescence.


> 1. Efflorescence is a condition where white (salt) deposits (in the form of a fluffy powder) form on the plaster surface. The formation of salts is usually a sign of excessive amounts of moisture in the back-up material, such as brick or concrete. 2. Salt deposits on the surface may develop from soluble compounds within the adjacent masonry or in the soil. In the presence of water, these compounds gradually migrate to the wall surface, where they remain when the water evaporates.


Not difficult to repair, but the source should be determined. 

What is the construction of the inside walls? Skimmed board or three coat plaster? What is on the other side of the wall you describe?


----------

